
Advice on obtaining an L1B visa - benlvink
I&#x27;m currently working at an Amsterdam based YC company with offices in the United States. Does anyone have advice on obtaining a L1B visa. I currently have experience in marketing and my role will be marketing and event manager.
======
djsumdog
Do you want to continue working with your company? If they have offices based
in the US, they should have people who can help you get the right work
permits.

If you want to shift to another workplace later, it's typically easier to
apply for different visa types when you're already legally working in that
country. It's also more likely other companies will sponsor you if you're
already there.

